# Здоровье без лекарств миф или реальность? (Остеохондроз)



## doctor_shavkat (12 Дек 2008)

1. ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗ ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА

Давайте мы сегодня с вами в месте  посмотрим, проанализируем не которые болезни. Для начала возьмем такую распространенную патологию  как остеохондроз позвоночника.
 Для того, чтобы лучше представить  это заболевание в начале давайте ознакомимся с анатомическим строением  и функцией позвоночного столба.

Позвоночный столб человека   состоит из   пя-ти  отделов, которые включают 33-34 позвоночника:

1.	Шейный отдел        --7 позвонков.
2.	Грудной отдел        --12 позвонков.
3.	Поясничный отдел --5 позвонков.
4.	Крестец                   --5 сросшихся                                       между собой позвонков.
5.	Копчик                    --4-5 позвонков. 


А между позвонками расположены межпозвонковые диски,  которые выполняют роль своеобразного амортизатора, «гасящего» вертикальные удары и  физические  нагрузки.

 Позвоночный столб - это уникальное суставное образование. 
Например: В локтевом суставе мы можем только сгибать и выпрямлять руки (на 160 граду-сов). А благодаря позвоночному столбу наше тело  может  совершать оригинальные движения во все стороны, о которых вы прекрасно знаете  и видели (гимнастки, акробаты).
В середине позвоночного столба  проходит  ка-нал – вместилище для спинного мозга. И через отверстия между позвонками выходят из спинного мозга нервные корешки, благодаря которым головной мозг  управляет всем телом.

И все же, что такое остеохондроз, каковы при-чины  его появления  и  в каком  возрасте он  начинает давать знать о себе?

Как правило,  до 35-40 лет мы особо не заме-чаем ограничения движения со стороны позво-ночника и боли в нём.
А вот позже нас  начинают  беспокоить  боли в пояснице, шее, а нередко  к ним присоединяются  и головные боли. Человек  начинает  с трудом разгибаться  и вставать.

И  люди  идут с  вышеперечисленными  жалобами в поликлинику. Врач на приеме спрашивает  пациента:
---  Сколько Вам лет бабушка?  А?
---  Мне, доченька, 63  года.
---  А что Вы еще хотите???!!!   А???!!!

И так далее. Это Вам знакомо, не так ли?!
То есть,  остеохондроз воспринимается  как нормальное возрастное заболевание позвоночника. И людям приходится с этими  «устоями» ми-риться.
Какие же  патологические  изменения происходят в  структурном строении  позвоночника?
При остеохондрозе  наблюдается  процесс отложения  «солей» в позвоночнике  - как со време-нем в чайнике накапливается накипь.  Это  нача-ло процесса отложения солей.                                        
С возрастом  на теле позвонков все больше  накапливаются соли,  и начинают расти к  другому позвонку. И когда они (соли) соединяются между собой, межпозвоночный диск полностью выключается из движения и со временем полностью разрушается. Теряется подвижность позвоночника в этом сегменте. И так далее.

Запущенная стадия с  разрушением диска.    

И почему же это заболевание начинается где-то с 40 лет?
Давайте заглянем на нашу жизнь в этом воз-расте.
Приходим с работы и сразу же валимся на диван в зале. Уставший!????
Конечно же, жену просим ужин принести в зал, детей просим включить телевизор, кондиционер. Хотя все это уже сейчас -  пик…пик…(пульт управления) и вставать не надо (раньше хотя бы вставали, чтобы переключать каналы передачи). Лежим на диване, изображая уставшего, и до 23 часов,  а  потом в постель. 
И так день ото дня. Когда  человек перестает пользоваться возможностями своего  позвоночника,  то  там начинается остеохондроз - процесс  биологического цементирования.

Приходилось ли Вам   когда- нибудь в  жизни  носить гипс?  Вас хотя бы раз гипсовали по поводу переломов костей.
Например:  Человек поломал кости предплечья и ему наложили гипс, который  фиксирует два прилегающих сустава, т.е.  полностью ограничивает в них движение. Через месяц, когда ему снимут гипс,  сможет ли  он  сразу разогнуть локтевой сустав? 
 Конечно же нет. Ему минимум понадобится месяц, чтобы разработать этот сустав. Ибо этот сустав затвердевает.
Интересно!!!
А почему происходит процесс затвердевания???
Естественно,  вы скажите, он же находился в гипсе и без движения!
Тогда  ответьте:  почему, когда сустав без движения он затвердевает???
Здесь и зарыта изюминка. Давайте заглянем поглубже. 
Центральная нервная система  человека  со-стоит из двух частей:
 -соматическая – сознательная часть.
 -вегетативная -  бессознательная часть

Соматическая нервная система это та часть, которой мы осознанно управляем – рукой, ногой можем двигать по желанию, язык можем высунуть, глазом моргнуть и т.д.
Вегетативная нервная система управляет все-ми неосознаваемыми нами процессами в  организме. 
Это значит  следующее,  мы не контролируем  напрямую выделение желчи в печени, не контролируем работу почек и сердца.  
Переваривание пищи в желудочно-кишечном тракте,  всасывание и  дальнейшая  её  утилизация происходят вне нашего ведома. 
Мы съели пищу и забыли. И также полное под-держание в рабочем состоянии всех наших суставов, тоже  в ведомости нашего подсознания. Под-сознание подводит питание  к каждому нашему суставчику, после убирает остатки, т.е. шлаки, и всегда  держит в полной готовности  к работе.

Но, когда рука находится в гипсе и локтевой сустав без движения, наше подсознание поддерживает полное рабочее состояние только первые несколько дней. Затем смотрит, что хозяин не пользуется этим суставом. 
Подсознание ждет еще несколько дней, потом делает вывод, что хозяину этот сустав нужен только в одном положении, если сустав он посто-янно держит принудительно в этом состоянии.  
Подсознание  функционирует в энергосберегающем режиме. И, если человек суставом не пользуется, то  он потихонечку «цементируется»  подсознанием. 
В начале процесса затвердевают связки, потом откладываются соли (атеросклероз), затем все это  (сустав)  превращается в кость.
Если 40-летний мужчина будет носить  гипс в течении одного года, то  его локтевой сустав пол-ностью окостенеет. Данный процесс в медицине называется анкилозом сустава.  
Этот же процесс (после ношение гипса в тече-нии одного года) одинаково будет происходить у 4-летнего малыша, у 40- летнего мужчины  и у 80- летнего старика.

Из вышесказанного следует, что остеохондроз – отложение солей – не возрастное заболевание, а  результат малоподвижного образа жизни.

Наше подсознание приспосабливает наше тело тем условиям, которые мы сами же и создаем.

Это же доказывают  и те результаты, которые мы наблюдаем на курсах,  когда слушатели, жаловавшийся на боли в позвоночнике  в течении нескольких  лет от остеохондроза,  отмечают улучшение. А по истечении небольшого промежутка времени,   полное исчезновение болей, и восстановление функции позвоночника. 
И это все независимо от возраста и очень час-то в течение 10-ти дней!!!
10-ти дней!!!
Вот такие результаты не перестают удивлять меня и как врача. 

А почему когда человек начинает заниматься, то отложенные соли в позвоночнике начинают рассасываться??? 
Да потому, что когда человек начинает давать нагрузку  позвоночнику, то в подсознание поступает сигнал, что хозяину нужен гибкий позвоночник. 
Процесс «цементирования» приостанавливается и начинается процесс обратного рассасывания солевых отложений.
 И даже те межпозвоночные диски, которые по вердикту  официальной медицины полностью разрушены (деструкция), начинают восстанавливаться. 
Это  значит, что такая патология  позвоночника как ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗ  на самом деле не заболевание, а всего лишь  приспособление  организма к нашему образу жизни.

Подсознание – это всемогущая, огромная сила. Но оно безликое!!!
И нашему подсознанию все ровно, какой образ жизни мы выбираем.
Оно наше тело ко всему приспосабливает. Да еще как приспосабливает!!!

А кто выбирает этот образ жизни?
Да, конечно же мы сами. А почему мы выбираем такой образ жизни???
 А???  От незнания?
 Разве кто-то не знает, что курение вредит здоровью?
Все знают!!!
А  почему тогда курят?
А это уже совсем другой вопрос.




C уважением Ибрагимов Шавкат.


----------



## Ell (12 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Здоровье без лекарств миф или реальность? (Остеохондроз)*

Хочется задать один вопрос - Вы открыли 2 темы.
Цель какова? Просто поговорить?


----------



## Эскулап (28 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Здоровье без лекарств миф или реальность? (Остеохондроз)*

Пардон, конечно, но какая странная тема забита...
Да здоровье и может быть ТОЛЬКО без лекарств (может, иногда, несмотря на приём лекарств).
Или давайте определимся с давно всем надоевшим вопросом: а, собственно, что такое "здоровье"? И тогда будет ясно, что лекарства не есть "носители здоровья".

Вот мой ответ: единственный вариант здоровья - вне лекарств.


----------



## Турчак Андрей (28 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Здоровье без лекарств миф или реальность? (Остеохондроз)*

Здоровье без лекарств, это и не миф и не реальность... Это скорей, пока что не осуществимая мечта...

На форуме есть такие, кто ни разу не принимал лекарства?...  А добровольцы есть, отказаться от лекарств на совсем?


----------



## ИШЕН (29 Янв 2009)

*Ответ:  Здоровье без лекарств миф или реальность? (Остеохондроз)*

Изложения про остеохондроз "слегка" отдают профонацией, особенно про отложение солей! Да и в отношении подсознания тоже как-то примитивно. Всем известно, что чем меньше лекарств, тем больше здоровья!


----------

